# Best Ladder stands?



## Ace12 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a couple good ladder stands to put on a lease I just aquired. Any suggestions on brand. I'm looking to keep the price kinda low and still get a sturdy comfy stand, if thats possible.  15-20 feet hight should suffice.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Sep 8, 2008)

*Ladder Stand,,,,,*

I just bought a Ameristep from Wally World for $80,,,,,,16ft. arm rest,,,,In my opinion you can't beat the comfort for the price.


----------



## Ace12 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks. i will check them out.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 8, 2008)

Check out Sportsmans Guide...Quite a few to pick from....
I got a 16' buddy stand bout 3 yrs ago to my door for
about $100.00


----------



## firewagon (Sep 8, 2008)

http://shop.biggametreestands.com/product.php?prod_id=13&cat_id=3
Big Game Luxury Box
I bought a couple of these last year. Best all day stand that I've ever had. Plenty of room, nice seat and solid construction.Put a wrap and umbrella on mine. Can stay all day. Seat folds up quickly and quietly for standing.
Not exactly cheap, good value for the money.


----------



## ChuckyBoy (Sep 8, 2008)

Guide gear or Big game at Sportsman guide. I was surprised at the quality. Best prices.


----------



## DubyaT (Sep 9, 2008)

bought the Family Traditions.  I think it was worth the extra money.  Very Solid and the seat is very comfortable.


----------



## Whitetailer (Sep 27, 2008)

*Ameristep*

Just got two of the Ameristep Gunner 16 foot ladder stands today at Outdoor World (bass pro) @ 89.95 ea. w/ nice cusions.  Very easy to assemble quickly.  The seat is 24 inches wide so movement will be easy.  Last year I got two Big Game ladders (15') and the seats are only 18 inches wide. 


                   Whitetailer


----------



## bbmclain (Sep 28, 2008)

Family Traditions, best I've ever had.


----------



## frdstang90 (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a Millenium this year and it is by far the best ladder stand that I have ever sat in.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 29, 2008)

for a lower price ladder, the ameristeps at walmart a great.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 6, 2008)

Like fire wagon said, I too have a big game luxury box, with a blind and an umbrella. This is my first season hunting, so I don't have a frame of reference to compare other brands, but this thing is solid, no wiggle, and quite. Plenty of room to stretch out and move around, its like a condo in the limbs.


----------



## BIGGUS (Oct 6, 2008)

Millenium 20' = An EXTREMELY comfortable chair  , with 20' legs!


----------



## JohnK3 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a Big Game Partner Plus.  Comfortable, BIG platform under the seat.  You can swing the seat up so you can stand looking backwards, or you have enough room under the seat to put your fanny pack, lunch box, etc.  Double-rail ladder construction is solid and doesn't require a center support.  Once it's locked onto the tree, it's rock-solid.


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (Oct 7, 2008)

bbmclain said:


> Family Traditions, best I've ever had.



I purchased two of the two-man ladder stands built by Family Traditions and they are extremely comfortable.


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 14, 2008)

I like the Big Game ladder stands.


----------



## sowega hunter (Oct 14, 2008)

*stands*

very comfy and sturdy


----------



## JamesG (Oct 14, 2008)

Best ladder stands are the one your buddys tote to the woods, and you hunt it when they,re not there


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 11, 2009)

I am a big guy so I bought Ameristep 2 Man "The Choice" ladder stand.  I see they just changed the name on it but you can check the specs here:

http://www.ameristep.com/treestands/9418_deuce.html

I got mine at Cabelas but I am sure if you check around you can find it at a good price with any of the major online hunting stores.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 12, 2009)

Ameristep Skyscraper. They are a little "pricey", but they will put you "up there". They are very comfortable and sturdy.

http://www.ameristep.com/treestands/9408_skyscraper.html


----------



## riskyb (Jul 5, 2009)

i bought two of the walmart ameri-step stands and hunted all last year in them very comfortable and sturdy they hold up well to the elements too i think they where like 80.00 ea


----------



## treehugger49 (Aug 28, 2009)

I set out a couple of Family Traditions ladder stands about six years ago and leave them in the woods year 'round. They still look brand new, with the exception of some fading of the tree webbing, and a little bird poop on the seat! I have to spray the rachet with some WD-40 and loosen the webbing a bit to account for the tree growth, but otherwise they have been maintenance free.


----------



## Rooster60 (Aug 28, 2009)

firewagon said:


> http://shop.biggametreestands.com/product.php?prod_id=13&cat_id=3
> Big Game Luxury Box
> I bought a couple of these last year. Best all day stand that I've ever had. Plenty of room, nice seat and solid construction.Put a wrap and umbrella on mine. Can stay all day. Seat folds up quickly and quietly for standing.
> Not exactly cheap, good value for the money.



I'll have to agree with firewagon best ladder stand i have ever owned you can sit in this stand all day and never get tired. Basspro has them


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 28, 2009)

Family Traditions......hands down A++ comfort and A++ quality!  I have one of the original LD14's before the original company (in FL??)shut down and then sold their mfg. equipment and designs to the current owner (in MI??).   I also have a Family Traditions knock-off that is pretty much identical, but it started to rust at the welds after a few years.  It still hunts nice though.


----------

